# 1938 Elgin Robin RED Original  on Ebay



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 26, 2013)

Thought I should post my own thread

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230953525559


----------



## bike (Mar 26, 2013)

*If that link dont work*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230953525559

I think this one will

beauty eh?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 26, 2013)

*Thank you!*



bike said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230953525559
> 
> I think this one will
> 
> beauty eh?




Thanks I fixed mine!


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Thought I should post my own thread
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230953525559




Very nice Mike! Very tempting.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 26, 2013)

*Would be nice*



catfish said:


> Very nice Mike! Very tempting.




Thanks! Lets make a deal! would be nice
Riding home with you from MLC!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice....


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 26, 2013)

So who's going to step up and buy this one? Nice original example with the hard to find parts.


----------



## hd3kmize (Mar 26, 2013)

I already emptied my piggy bank and my kids' piggy banks on another of Mike's Robins.  He only sells the best stuff!  Beautiful bike!!!


----------



## jkent (Mar 26, 2013)

Prewar is this your bike?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 26, 2013)

*Yes*



jkent said:


> Prewar is this your bike?




Yes it is my bike


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 26, 2013)

*Maybe*



hd3kmize said:


> I already emptied my piggy bank and my kids' piggy banks on another of Mike's Robins.  He only sells the best stuff!  Beautiful bike!!!




Maybe we should empty the wifes piggy bank this time? Thanks!


----------



## babyjesus (Mar 26, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Thought I should post my own thread
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230953525559




Beautiful. Unique. Seems like a good deal. Good luck selling!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 26, 2013)

*Thank you*



babyjesus said:


> Beautiful. Unique. Seems like a good deal. Good luck selling!




Thank you!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 27, 2013)

*Robin to MLC*

I have been asked  a couple times if cash could be paid for the bike at MLC? I will do this with a deposit of 500.00 (gives everybody a little time to come up with a little more cash) Thanks Mike


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 1, 2013)

*Auction ends*

Auction ends Tuesday at about noon EST


----------

